# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Ölkücü Hareket Partisi

## atoybil

*İsrafil K. Kumbasar*.................................................. .........
*Demokratik (!) bir ortamda gerçekleşen MHP kurultayı*Aziz Türk milletininin günlerdir büyük bir sabırsızlıkla beklediği MHP kurultayı nihayet gerçekleşti!..
MHPğnin Türk milletinin temsilcisi olduğunu pekiştirmek amacıyla, kurultayın oldukça ğdemokratikğ (!) bir ortam içerisinde geçmesi için olağanüstü (!) bir çaba gösterildi!..
Parti üyelikleri, dışarıdan ğsızmalarağ karşı (!) yeniden gözden geçirildi!..
Genel merkez tarafından atanan il ve ilçe başkanları, davalarına sıkı sıkıya bağlı (!) ğeşğ, ğdostğ, ğhısımğ, ğakrabağ, ğkuzenğ, ğkayınbirederğ ve ğkaynanalarınğ kullandığı oylar ile yeniden seçildi!..
üst kurul delegeleri, Genel Merkezğin isteği doğrultusunda oluşturuldu!..
Genel Başkan adayı olan Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ, disiplin kuruluna sevkedilerek partiden atıldı!..
Oldukça demokratik (!) bir ortamda yapılan ve bir hayli çekişmeli geçen (!) kurultayda, Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, ülkücü iradeyi temsil eden (!) delegelerin neredeyse tamamının oyunu olarak yeniden MHP Genel Başkanlığığna seçildi!..
Türk demokrasi tarihine altın harflerle geçecek olan (!) kurultay, aziz Türk milletine hayırlı ve uğurlu olsun!..

* * * 

Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, kurultay öncesinde demokrasi (!) sözü vererek, şöyle dedi:
- ğAyrım yapmadan herkesi salona bekliyoruz!..ğ 
Muhteşem kurultayı izlemek için giden Yeniçağ temsilcileri, MHP Genel Merkeziğnin talimatı ile salona sokulmadılar!..
ğTürk milliyetçiliğineğ gönül veren hareket mensuplarının ğyüzde 95ğininğ sözcülüğünü yapan Yeniçağğa karşı yapılan bu ğpozitifğ ayrımcılık, haber alma özgürlüğüne ağır bir darbe indirdi!..
MHP Genel Merkezi tarafından ğakrediteğ muamelesine tabi tutulan basın kuruluşlarının temsilcileri, salonda özel bir şekilde ağırlandı!..
AKPğye yakınlığı ile bilinen Yeni şafak ve Vakit ile sol kesimin yayın organları Cumhuriyet, Radikal, Evrensel ve Birgün gazetelerinin temsilcilerini salonun en güzel yerine oturtanlar, zaman zaman yanlarına gelerek sordular:
- ğEfendim, bir isteğiniz var mı, haber ve fotoğrafları rahatça geçebildiniz mi?ğ 

* * * 

Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, kurultayın açılışını yaparken, üst kurul delegelerine şu çağrıyı yaptı:
- ğüzgür iradenizle oylarınızı kullanın!..
Konuşmayı izleyen herkesi tebessüme boğan bu talimata uyan delege, sandık başına giderken ğözgür iradesiniğ kullanmak için olağanüstü (!) bir çaba sarfetti!..
Degeler, ğtek bir genel başkan adayığ ve ğtek bir MYK listesininğ oylandığı kurultay, ğözgür iradeninğ (!) nasıl kullanılabileceğini dost/düşman (!) bütün aleme gösterdi!..
ğEllerine tutuşturulanğ oy pusulalarını, ğil başkanlarınınğ gözleri önünde katlayıp zarflara yerleştirilen delegeler, sandığa giderek tercih haklarını (!) kullandılar!.. 
Aynı özgür irade MYKğda yapılacak, ğBaşkanlık Divanığ oylamasına da yansıyacak!..
üzgür irade (!), MHP iktidarının önünü kesmek için (!) ğparti içi demokrasi istiyoruzğ diye tutturan gafillere (!) iyi bir cevap oldu!..

* * * 

Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, kurultay öncesinde Ankarağya gelen İl Başkanlarığna şu sözü verdi:
- ğMYK listesini sizler belirleyeceksiniz!..ğ
Bu beklenti içerisinde kurultay salonuna giren partililer, önlerine konulan MYK listelerini görünce büyük bir hayal kırıklığına uğradılar!..
Herhalde bir ğyanlış anlamağ (!) olmuştu!..
Teşkilatlarlar tarafından önerilen isimlerden hiçbirisi listeye konulmamış, istenmeyen isimler ise ilk sıralara yerleştirilmişti!..
Bu durum, MHPğye gönül veren ülkücüler arasında ister istemez şu yargıyı pekiştirdi:
- ğDemek ki MYK listesinde yer almak için önce bir partiye gideceksin, orada uzun yıllar MHPğye sövüp saydıktan sonra yeniden MHPğnin kapısını çalacaksın, törenle partiye katılıp ilk sıralara oturacaksın!..ğ
ğYol arkadaşlarınınğ ilan ettiği olağanüstü seferberliğe rağmen, Ankarağda beklenen kalabalığın toplanmaması bir hayli dikkat çekti!..

* * * 

Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, MHPğnin ğyeni rotasınığ belirledikten sonra şöyle seslendi:
- ğHerkesi MHP çatısı altına bekliyoruz!..ğ 
Ne yazık ki, bir taraftan birlik beraberlik çağrısı yapıp her kesime kucak açan Dr. Bahçeli, diğer taraftan ülkücüleri partiden tasfiye etti!..
12 Ekim 2002 kurultayında olduğu gibi, yine MYK listelerinde kendi isimlerini göremeyen ülkücüler (!) ise, şimdi de önümüzdeki seçimlerde Dr. Devlet Bahçeli tarafından hazırlanacak olan ğmilletvekili listelerineğ umut bağladılar!..
Bu beklenti devam ettiği için, şimdilik tepkilerini (!) dışarıya yansıtmak istemiyorlar!..
Eğer, milletvekili listelerinde de beklentileri gerçekleşmezse, işte asıl ğbüyük gümbürtüğ o zaman kopacak!..
Sessizlik, ğkıyametinğ habercisidir!..

----------


## axuliuma

MHP yok artık onun adını kulanana bir eski DYP liler kulubu var.

----------


## anau

İsrafil K. Kumbasar 

MHP kurultayında ortaya çıkan yeni MYK tablosu 
Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, 12 Ekim 2003 tarihinde yapılan büyük kurultay öncesinde, Ankarağya yığınak yapan teşkilatlara şu sözü vermişti:
- ğListeleri birlikte hazırlayacağız. Sizlerden gelen bütün talepleri değerlendireceğiz. ülkücü iradenin listeye yansıması için gayret edeceğiz.ğ 
12 Ekim Kurultayığna bu beklenti ile giren teşkilatlar, genel başkan seçiminin ardından ortaya çıkan MYK listesini görünce büyük şok geçirdiler!..
üünkü kendi taleplerini adeta ğyok farz edenğ bambaşka isimleri buldular karşılarında!..
12 Ekimğnde Dr. Bahçeliğnin genel başkanlık için yarışan ğdiğer adaylarğ yüzünden MYK listesini ğistediği gibiğ hazırlayamadığını düşünen teşkilatlar, 19 Kasım Kurultayığğnda ğülkücü iradeyiğ dikkate alan bir listeyi göreceklerini hayal ediyorlardı!..
Ancak, sonuç bir kez daha ğhüsranğ oldu!..

* * * 
Dr. Devlet Bahçeliğnin imzasını taşıyan 70 kişilik MYK listesindeki birçok isim yerini korudu!..
22 kişi ise, parti yönetiminden tasfiye edildi!..
Peki, Dr. Bahçeliğyi, bu ğliste dışığ bırakma operasyonuna yönelten ğana kriterğ neydi?..
Teşkilatlarının isteği mi idi?..
Tabii ki hayır!..
üünkü, liste dışı kalanlar, ğülkücüğ taban tarafından sevilen, sayılan, kabul gören kişilerdi!..
Teşkilatlar tarafından ğısrarlağ istenmeyen isimler ise ğinadınağ yerlerini korudu!..
Peki ğtasfiyeğ edilenlerin yerine kimler getirildi?..
Teşkilatlar tarafından ğönerilenğ isimler mi?..
Yine hayır!..
Hareket içerisinden gelenlerin yerine, çoğunluğu DYP, ANAP ve DSPğde siyaset yapma imkanı bulamayan kişiler, MYK listesine yerleştirildi!..

* * * 
Dr. Devlet Bahçeli tarafından üst kurul delegelerinin ğözgür iradesineğ sunulan MYK listesinde birçok ülkücü yine umduğunu bulamadı!..
Ama 3 gün önce törenle MHPğye katılan Erdal Sipahi, Kadir Boy, Lütfü Türkkan ve Hamit Ayanoğlu, kontenjandan listeye girmeyi başardılar!..
Kişilere bir sözümüz yok!..
Ancak MHPğye daha ğ3 günğ önce katılan kişilere, MYK listelerinde yer verilmesi, harekete ğ30 yılğ emek veren, bu uğurda ğcanlarınığ ve ğmallarınığ ortaya koyan, ğişkencelerdenğ geçen, ğhapislerdeğ çürüyen ğdava adamlarınığ derinden yaraladı!..
Demek ki, bu isimler, ğ3 günğ gibi az bir zamanda ğçok işğ yapmayı başardılar!..
Harekete ğ30 yılğ emek veren dava adamlarından daha önemli hizmetlerde bulundular!..
Fakat bu hizmetlerin ne olduğu hala sır!..

* * * 
Dr. Devlet Bahçeliğnin ğerken seçimğ kararını almasının ve 3 Kasım 2002 tarihinde yapılan genel seçimlerde MHPğnin ğbaraj altındağ kalmasının en önemli aktörlerinden birisi de, dönemin ğgüçlüğ Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şefkat üetin idi!..
üetin, parti tabanından gelen yoğun tepkiler yüzünden, Dr. Bahçeli tarafından ğzorunluğ olarak dinlenmeye sevkedilmişti!..
Ancak üetin, 19 Ekim Kurultayığnda yeniden ağırlığını koydu!..
şefkat üetin ile ğiş ortağığ olan ve onun ile daha önce aynı Başkanlık Divanığnda yer alan Adnan Uçaş, yeniden MYK listesine girdi!..
ünce ğgölgesiğ geldi!..
şefkat üetin ve arkadaşları, önümüzdeki genel seçimlerde millletvekili listelerinin ğilk sıralarındağ yer alırlarsa, hiç kimse şaşırmasın!..

* * * 
Siyaset, makam, ikbal hırsı nelere kadirmiş!..
Buna son bir örnek de damat Hamit Homriş!..
Dr. Devlet Bahçeliğnin Türkeş ailesine karşı tavrında herhangi bir değişiklik yokken...
MHP; her geçen gün ğTürkeş çizgisindenğ uzaklaştırılarak ğsisteminğ bir parçası haline getirilirken..
Türkeşğin mezarının ailesinden izinsiz olarak açılması mahkemeye kadar taşınmışken...
Homriş, nasıl ğyol arkadaşlığınığ içine sindirebiliyor!..
Allah tamamına erdirsin!..
İnşallah, yapılacak ilk genel seçimlerde Dr. Bahçeli, büyük özveride bulunan Hamit Beyği milletvekili listelerinde ğilk sıralarağ yerleştirir!..
ğMilletvekiliğ olur, hatta şimdiden ğaltyapısığ hazırlanan 60ğıncı CHP-MHP koalisyon hükümetinde ğbakanğ bile olur!..

* * * 
Allah göstermesin, eğer MHP 3 Kasım seçimlerinde olduğu gibi yeniden baraj altında kalırsa, bunun faturası Dr. Devlet Bahçeli ile birlikte, ona ğyol arkadaşlığınağ talip olan herkese kesilecektir!..
Tabii ki mutlaka herkesin bir ğhesabığ var!..
Ama Allahğın (c.c.) da bir hesabı var!..

----------


## anau

ülkücü Hareket Partisi 

Aşağıdaki düşüncemiz MHP kongresinden önce idi. Kurultayla birlikte MHP DYP'nin artıklarını MKYK üyesi yaparken Ocaklıları hepten dışlamıştır. Ama ne hikmetse ülkücü camiadan hiçbir sese çıkmamıştır. Herkes bir bekleyişe girmiştir. Bu bekleyişin ne bekleyişi olduğunu bir bilende yoktur. Antidemokraki üsul ve yöndemlerle yapılan seçime SADECE ve sadece Bohçalı bey katılmıştır. 

üLKüCüLER darma dağın bir kısmı MHP'de bir değişim olurmu diye halla bekliyor, bir kısmı BBP'de, bir kısmı ATP'sinde ve bir kısmıda Hür partide. Türkiyenin etrafındaki çember hergün biraz daha daralırken ülkücüler uyuyor. 

Bizi sadece Türkiye Türklüğü değil Kerkük, üecenistan, Bosna, Kosova Tararistan, Keşmir, Flistin, Yakutistan vb bekliyor. Onlar maşallah Rahmetli Alpaslan Türkeş'ten sonra sadece ve sadece parti üyeleri ve delegelerini sürekli yenilemek ve kendi adamlarını köşe bucak yerleştirmeyi ve particilik oynamayı sürdürüyorlar. 

Bunların hedefi ne? Valla Ertuğrul üzkök gibi bir adam MHP başkanı Bohçalı beye metihiyeler düzüyorsa ve diğer saroscular bu bey efendiyi destekliyorlarsa, bu artık MHP'den medet umanın boş olduğunu gösteriyor. 

ülkücüler bu kurultaydan sonra CHP'de MKYK'ya hakkim olabilirler, ama MHP'de asla bir daha ülkücüler söz sahibi olamıyacaktır. O halde ne yapmalıyız? Ne yapamamız gerekir? Evet yeni bir parti kurmak zor mu?

ülkücülerin büyük bir kısmı köşesinde bekliyor. Ne bekliyorlar bilmiyorum? Ama şimdi bile şuanda 3-4 tane ülkücülerin kurduğu parti var? Ama hiçbiri bütün ülkücülere hitap etmiyor. Bütün ülkücülere ve hatta bütün Türkiye sevdalılarına kucak açan yeni bir parti gereklidir. Kendi insanından korkmayan vede koltuğa yapışma hastalığı olmayan dört dörtlük dava adamlarına ihtiyaçımız var.

MHP Kurultayından önce düşüncelerimiz aşağıdaki şekildeydi, böyle olabilir diyorduk. Ama o adamın arkasındaki karanlık güçlerin güçünü göremedik.

----------


## bozok

Arkadaşlar,

şurası muhakkak ki, bugün hiçbir parti milletinin gönlünde çağlayan bu coşkun ırmağa akacağı bir mecra gösteremiyor. Millet bir arayış içinde ve heyecanla hislerine tercüman olabilecek ve dediklerini yerine getirebilecek kudret ve karaktere sahip bir kadroya şiddetle ihtiyaç duyuyor. Mevkii ve konumları itibariyle kendi küçük ve günlük hazlarını tatmin edebilmekten öte başka hiç bir şeye önem vermedikleri anlaşılan ve böyle olduğu da alenen belli olan mevcut siyasilerin gözboyayan tavırları da artık bu millete tiksinti veriyor. Bütün o küçük şahsi ve dünyevi hırs ve ihtiraslardan arınmış hakiki vatan evlatlarının samimi gayretlerine bu milletin ihtiyacı var. Bu nedenle şahsi hırs ve emellerin tuzağına düşüp onun esiri olmamış insanların adı ne olursa olsun bir çatı altında ve vakit kaybetmeksizin toplanmaları bizim ve çocuklarımızın geleceği bakımından fevkalade bir önem arzetmektedir. Arkadaşımızı bu bakımdan destekliyorum...Selam ve saygılarımla....

----------


## anau

YAZMAYACAKTIM, YAZACAĞIM [31.01.2007] 

Marmarisğe gelen Amerikan savaş gemilerini protesto etmek için sokağa çıkan ve milli-demokratik protesto haklarını kullanan Marmarisli ve Muğlalı genç ülkücülere tepki Ankarağdan MHP ve ülkü Ocakları Genel Merkeziğnden geldi. Milli-demokratik tepki ortaya koyan iki ocağın başkanları Muammer üzgen ve Hakan Algül derhal görevden alındı. Görevden alınmalar üzerine basına açıklama yapan MHP il başkanı Ferhat Kırtaş ğGörevden alma işlemi ülkü Ocakları Genel Merkezi tarafından yapıldı. Görevden alınan bu arkadaşlarımızın yerine atama yapılacak. Genel Merkezin bu kararı yerinde bir kararğ demiş. 
Bu haberi 29 Ocak 2007ğde gazetelerde okuduğun zaman acı acı gülmüştüm. Amerikan Büyükelçisi Wilsonğun 22 Nisan 2006ğda Devlet Bahçeli ile MHP Genel Merkezinde görüşmesi sonucunda Büyükelçi konuşmasını şöyle bitirmişti:ğ Sayın genel başkan, sizinle daha uzun yıllar birlikte çalışacağız.ğ (24 Nisan 2006/Sabah) Amerikalıların daha uzun yıllar birlikte çalışmayı düşündüğü bir genel başkan tabii ki Amerikan savaş gemilerini protesto eden ocak başkanlarını yerinde tutamaz, milli-demokratik tepkinin önüne geçer, gereken cezayı verirdi. 
Tabii ki iktidarda bulunduğu sırada Derviş ABDğden getirdiği bütün IMF yasalarını milletvekillerine kabul ettirten, Bush istedi diye Enis üksüzğü görevden alan, Tahkim Yasasığnı kabul eden, İkiz Yasaları kabul eden, ğBölge Kalkınma Ajanslarığnın kurulması için veri araştırmalarını yapacak istatistik toplayacak bölge birimlerini 22 Eylül 2002ğde oluşturan, AKPğnin iktidara gelmesinin önünü tek başına açan Devlet Bahçeliğnin iki ülkücü genci görevden almasından daha normal bir şey olur muydu? 
Daha önce ülkü Ocakları Genel Başkanı Alişan Satılmış, basına da geçen kendi ifadesi ile ğAmerikan Büyükelçiliği yetkililerinin isteği üzerine görevden alınmamış mıydı.ğ Fakat bu konuda hele Türkiyeğnin ağır sorunlarla boğuştuğu bir dönemde bir şey yazmak istemedim. Ne zaman Arslan Bulut beyin 30 Ocak 2007 tarihli yazısının altında ğülkü Ocakları, Muğla ve Marmarisğteki başkanlarının görevden alınmasının önceden planlandığını açıkladığ şeklindeki notu görünce fikrimi değiştirdim. Yazmaya karar verdim. 
üünkü bu kadar korkakça bir riyaya az rastlanır. Hem ülkücü gencin milli-demokratik tepkisinin önüne geçeceksiniz, hem size rağmen milli tepki koyanları tasfiye edeceksiniz, hem de ülkücü tabandan tepki gelince ğbiz onları görevden alma kararını daha önce vermiştikğ diye YALAN söyleyeceksiniz. Böylesi utanmazlığa az rastlanır. Hiç olmaz ise yapılan işin arkasında durulacak cesaret gösterilmelidir. 
Kerkükğte etnik temizlik yapılırken susan, Telaferğde Türkmenler imha edilirken susan, AB karşısında susan, ABD ordusu ve donanması karşısında susan, konuşanları tasfiye eden, ülkücü gençliği parti içi kavgadan başka hiçbir yerde ğsokağa indirmeyenğ Bahçeli yönetimini yine ğTürk milliyetçisi hareketğ tasfiye edecek. Korkunun ecele faydası yok. Kurultayda kaçanları Türk milliyetçileri sonunda yakalayacak. Kerkükğte yakalayacak, Telaferğde yakalayacak. Azerbaycanğda yakalayacak. Onurlu ABğde yakalayacak. ABD Muhipler cemiyetinde yakalayacak. Korkakları gözlerinden tanıyoruz.

----------

